# Spare England ticket Vs Scotland



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi

I bought a pair of tickets for the Wembley World Cup Qualifier against Scotland on 11th Nov but my friend can no longer go and I still wish to go. It's for the England end. Will anyone else like to accompany me? I will be flying down from Scotland and will be staying overnight as there is no flights back that night. Many thanks.


----------

